# New not new



## tdthick (Jan 10, 2020)

Back again after being away for 2 1/2-3 years. 47 lifetime lifter......... minus the past 3 years. Ha. Intermediate in cycle knowledge, always looking to take in others information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## Pcushion (Jan 10, 2020)

Sounds to me like you need some basicstero.ws in your life. Welcome to IMF.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## Montego (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome home -OD


----------

